# Pc seems to boot fine, but no signal to screen {help}



## newbuildnoob (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi I just built a new pc with these specs:

* AMD Athlon X2 340 3.2G FM2*
*1 TB caviar blue 7200rpm hdd*
*MSI A78M-E35 Mobo*
*2 4Gb  G.SKILL Ripjaws X DDR3*
*ASUS 24X DVD Burner*
*NZXT source 210 case*
*2 extra cool master sickle flow case fans*
*corsair cx 430watt psu *

For some reason the pc boots fine, all the fans are working including the cpu and and the dvd drive but nothing shows on my monitor. I have checked all my wiring countless times to make sure everything is put correctly. I have tried swapping out the memory, with and without the hdd plugged in. I have tried using the dvi, vga, and hdmi ports but still no dsiplay on monitor. The monitor works completely fine with my other pc. I really don't know what else t0 try.
Any suggestions?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2014)

newbuildnoob said:


> Hi I just built a new pc with these specs:
> 
> * AMD Athlon X2 340 3.2G FM2*
> *1 TB caviar blue 7200rpm hdd*
> ...



What GPU are you using?
I notice you have an FM2 board which will have display out, but you are using an Athlon, which does not have an integrated GPU, therefore the MoBo display outputs will do nothing. You need a GPU card to display anything at all, or you need to buy an FM2 processor with an iGPU (aka the 5xxx or 6xxx or 7xxx series)


----------



## newbuildnoob (Jul 17, 2014)

RCoon said:


> What GPU are you using?
> I notice you have an FM2 board which will have display out, but you are using an Athlon, which does not have an integrated GPU, therefore the MoBo display outputs will do nothing. You need a GPU card to display anything at all, or you need to buy an FM2 processor with an iGPU (aka the 5xxx or 6xxx or 7xxx series)



So, without a dedicated graphics card, nothing will display on the screen?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2014)

newbuildnoob said:


> So, without a dedicated graphics card, nothing will display on the screen?



Unless you have a CPU with integrated graphics (iGPU), those motherboard display outputs will do nothing! You either need an APU, like the 6800K or whatever (this will allow you to use the motherboard display outputs), or a dedicated graphics card, which plugs into a PCI-E slot on the motherboard and has its own display outputs.

So no, nothing is going to display, because there is no hardware to process graphics in your machine currently. It's a bit of a crucial thing to miss out on a new build...


----------



## newbuildnoob (Jul 17, 2014)

Ah, thanks a lot. I really though i broke something. I am new to this as it is my first build I was not aware that an independent graphics card or an apu would be needed.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2014)

newbuildnoob said:


> Ah, thanks a lot. I really though i broke something. I am new to this as it is my first build I was not aware that an independent graphics card or an apu would be needed.



These are compatible APU's (these will replace your Athlon) that will make your motherboard display outputs work:
A10-6800K
A10-6700
A10-5800K
A10-5700
A8-6600K
A8-6500
A8-5600K
A8-5500
A6-6400K
A6-5400K
A4-5300
A4-4000

OR, you can buy a cheap graphics card for display, but it probably won't play games so well, but it means you can keep your current CPU without having to send it back.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2014)

RCoon said:


> What GPU are you using?
> I notice you have an FM2 board which will have display out, but you are using an Athlon, which does not have an integrated GPU, therefore the MoBo display outputs will do nothing. You need a GPU card to display anything at all, or you need to buy an FM2 processor with an iGPU (aka the 5xxx or 6xxx or 7xxx series)



plus 1

Yeah those Athlon cpus are meant for low cost and I heard they oc very well (course apu disabled or not manufactured-means no heat from gpu to deal with)


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 17, 2014)

newbuildnoob said:


> Ah, thanks a lot. I really though i broke something. I am new to this as it is my first build I was not aware that an independent graphics card or an apu would be needed.


Get the processor replaced by something with graphics. @RCoon just shared a pretty decent list.
If you can't get the processor replaced get a graphics card which you can afford. just remember newer is better AMD Rx 200 or Nvidia 700 Series.


----------



## newbuildnoob (Jul 17, 2014)

what is a cheap graphics cards you would suggest that is compatible with the motherboard for under 50 bucks? I just need for regular everyday computer use, no actual gaming. I already have a dedicated pc for gaming.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2014)

newbuildnoob said:


> what is a cheap graphics cards you would suggest that is compatible with the motherboard for under 50 bucks? I just need for regular everyday computer use, no actual gaming. I already have a dedicated pc for gaming.



AMD 5450, or an Nvidia 610. They're low power, cheap as chips (literally), and most of them are cooled passively (therefore silent). Most of them don't even need drivers installing either. We use those specific GPU's at work for multimonitor tasks.


----------



## newbuildnoob (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot. I appreciate all the help. I've learned so much. i'll keep you guy updated to see how it goes


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2014)

newbuildnoob said:


> Thanks a lot. I appreciate all the help. I've learned so much. i'll keep you guy updated to see how it goes



Nem problemo. We also love to see pictures of ALL computer systems, big or small, cheap or expensive!


----------



## Jetster (Jul 17, 2014)

Classic and welcome


----------



## newbuildnoob (Jul 17, 2014)

I will definitely post pics wen everything is complete.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah those Athlon cpus are meant for low cost and I heard they oc very well



Indeed they do! I had one a few months back in the ITX rig, and got a 4.4Ghz OC on it on a low profile air cooler. The little Athlons are ace for value computing.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2014)

I was thinkin of getting an Apu to replace my gfs dell p4 machine


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 18, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> I was thinkin of getting an Apu to replace my gfs dell p4 machine


Great Idea. it would be a good upgrade.


----------



## newbuildnoob (Jul 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Indeed they do! I had one a few months back in the ITX rig, and got a 4.4Ghz OC on it on a low profile air cooler. The little Athlons are ace for value computing.



I recieved the graphics card which is a EVGA geforce 610 1gb DDR3 and i installed it fine, but its still not displaying anything out to the screen.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 22, 2014)

newbuildnoob said:


> I recieved the graphics card which is a EVGA geforce 610 1gb DDR3 and i installed it fine, but its still not displaying anything out to the screen.



did you connect the display to the socket on the graphics card?


----------



## newbuildnoob (Jul 22, 2014)

cheesy999 said:


> did you connect the display to the socket on the graphics card?



Yes. I tried both the motherboard and graphics card slots. I tried vga, dvi, hdmi, dvi/hdmi, vga/dvi and nothing worked. I tried my tv, acer monitor, and my two other tvs and still no display. All the components seems to be working fine, even the graphics card fan, but no display.


----------



## Law-II (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi

vga card blank screen @ Bios? / POST

Power down system and switch off the PSU and unplug from the wall [wait a couple of minutes for the power to discharge from the motherboard and or press and hold the system power on button to expediate this process]
remove vga card
clear CMOS (JBAT1) refer to motherboard manual *here* [while vga card is removed]
reseat the vga card [ensure cable to monitor is secure]

[use minimal hardware setup (while testing)] out side of the case: PSU, Motherboard, CPU & Heatsink, single stick of memory and *vga card [*If Required] [plug-in keyboard and mouse - boot to bios] .**

**If same issue test vga card in another system

_Note:_ minimal dose not include SSD/HDD Windows or Other; [an OS is not required or advisable when testing vga cards]

General Info *here*

atb

Law-II


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2014)

newbuildnoob said:


> Yes. I tried both the motherboard and graphics card slots. I tried vga, dvi, hdmi, dvi/hdmi, vga/dvi and nothing worked. I tried my tv, acer monitor, and my two other tvs and still no display. All the components seems to be working fine, even the graphics card fan, but no display.



Unplug the PC from the power and pull out the circular CMOS battery. PC could be trying to defaultly display out from the motherboard. Also ensure there are no red lights on the motherboard, such as the MemOK light.

*EDIT: Also, this sounds silly, but ensure the 4pin CPU power cable is plugged in at the top left of the motherboard.*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Take the mobo out of case with psu a Hdd/ssd, optical drive. Put mobo on non conductive surface. Make sure you have ram installed properly. Reinsert the video card squared in the mobo and power supply hooked up along with monitor keyboard and mouse


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Put mobo on non conductive surface



This is something else I forgot about. Standoffs not fitted properly, causing a short.


----------



## newbuildnoob (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi Guys, I have tried all of the above prior to posting a reply again. I called msi support and the walked me through everything. I tried changing psu, clear cmos, swap ram, minimal specs, taking out mobo and testing everything outside chassis along with trying multiple inputs. Everything seems to be working fine, but still no display to screen.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2014)

newbuildnoob said:


> Hi Guys, I have tried all of the above prior to posting a reply again. I called msi support and the walked me through everything. I tried changing psu, clear cmos, swap ram, minimal specs, taking out mobo and testing everything outside chassis along with trying multiple inputs. Everything seems to be working fine, but still no display to screen.



Taken the CPU out and replaced it back in and checked for bent pins? There is something simple we're missing here. What specific cable are you using from GPU to Monitor? Remember you cant go from analogue to digital, but you can go the other way around.

Also, take a picture of the motherboard birdseye style, so we can see what is plugged in and where. upload it to www.techpowerup.org


----------



## newbuildnoob (Jul 22, 2014)

I have tried that and there are no bent pins. Its a little blurry, but here is the image.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2014)

You're using the wrong screws for the motherboard standoffs for a starter.
Also your 24pin motherboard power doesn't look plugged in properly, but that's probably just my crappy eyes.

*brass* standoffs to go below the motherboard, and the locking screws:


----------



## Jetster (Jul 22, 2014)

No those are ok. I use those all the time
So when you tried it out of the case was it with one stick of ram? No GPU? and try different ram. Those boards are picky


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2014)

24pin definitely doesn't look plugged in right. Also ensure motherboard isn't touching the case at all besides the standoffs.


----------



## newbuildnoob (Jul 22, 2014)

Jetster said:


> No those are ok. I use those all the time
> So when you tried it out of the case was it with one stick of ram? No GPU? and try different ram. Those boards are picky



I tried it out the case with one stick of ram, cpu and the graphics card. I tried swtiching out the 610 for a 660 and i was still getting no output.


----------



## newbuildnoob (Jul 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> 24pin definitely doesn't look plugged in right. Also ensure motherboard isn't touching the case at all besides the standoffs.



The 24pin goes in fine and stays locked in. I was just messing around with it before i took the picture. Didn't notice it wasn't locked it in.  I checked that also. I made sure to mark all the spots where the standoffs need to go for the mobo to go perfect so it wouldn't short out on the case.


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2014)

What monitor are you using and are you on the right setting on the monitor? My Dell monitors allow you to switch from analog to digital and I forget which cable I'm using once in awhile....


----------



## newbuildnoob (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm using an acer ips led HD touchscreen monitor, but i also tried my 3 other tvs..a vizio, sony, and Insignia. I tried all the cables that i had stored away. DVI, HDMI,VGA, DVI/HDMI, VGA/DVI.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2014)

Could this be a motherboard that has the wrong BIOS? No processor support or w/e hence it not posting.
ALSO! Check your F_PANEL. Wrong cables in the wrong pins can cause this maybe perhaps probably not.


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2014)

This comment on NewEgg seems to describe a similar experience (user had to boot from an old PCI video card and change a setting to get the display to work)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130741


Spoiler: NewEgg comment



_Pros:_ Slick BIOS interface, lots of other options...
_Cons:_ Difficult to get the thing to boot...see other thoughts.
_Other Thoughts:_ Here's the deal: I bought this board about a month and half ago - and only now got around to setting it up. No matter what I did, all I would get was 1 long beep, 2 short beeps on POST - indicated that it couldn't init the video!

Now - I had bought an AMD X4 740X (socket FM2 - no integrated GPU); I didn't want a GPU because I was dropping in an NVidia 9800 GX2. Reading the manual, though, seemed to indicate that I would either have to buy a processor with integrated graphics - or a different mobo.

I tried everything to get this thing to show video - two different video cards, different cables, swapping ram, resetting bios, etc - no dice! Then I started pricing mobos, cpus, etc (even thinking intel stuff) - realizing I couldn't return anything, and that I might have just bit the dust.

Then I realized one option I didn't try: The PCI slot on the mobo. Out to my junkpile!

Dug up an old 4 meg S3 PCI VGA card - dropped it in, booted - and success - well, sorta. I had video. I could get into the BIOS - but things were wonky; I was getting errors and other junk. So I dug some more - and found an old 8 meg Trident PCI card. Popped that in - and all better. I could nav around the BIOS.

So I found the settings for the integrated graphics adaptor - set it to disable the internal, and "boot" from the PEG (external adaptor, I think). Once I had done that, I verified things with a reboot. Still coming up on the Trident. Popped out the Trident, hooked up the NVidia card - rebooted - AND SUCCESS!

This would have been impossible without my junk pile. I wonder how many people this has happened to, who didn't have a junk pile - and ended up sending stuff back (or worse - like in my case - perhaps eating the cost!)?

I don't know if this will help anyone, but I hope it maybe will. I don't have a better review yet. My intent is to get this puppy packaged back up into the case (took it out of case just to make sure a short wasn't happening), then run memtest for a long while on it. If all goes well, then it will be on to installing crunchbang - hopefully things will continue to go well...

Wish me luck!



Not sure if it's the same as your issue but worth a read anyway...


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> This comment on NewEgg seems to describe a similar experience (user had to boot from an old PCI video card and change a setting to get the display to work)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130741
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it is. Anyone got an old PCI GPU for OP to try? xD maybe he has a friend with one. PEG/PCI is a pain.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Looks like it is. Anyone got an old PCI GPU for OP to try? xD maybe he has a friend with one. PEG/PCI is a pain.



Or an A8 apu


----------



## newbuildnoob (Jul 22, 2014)

So, do you think it would be a good idea to send back the cpu and order an apu? I don't know if there is any problem with any of the parts, but i tried everything. At this point i'm just frustrated with the build lol. I took out parts from my other pc build which went just fine and putting parts in this rig and still no results. So, do you think an apu is my best best at a time like this when i've probably tried mostly everything?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2014)

newbuildnoob said:


> So, do you think it would be a good idea to send back the cpu and order an apu? I don't know if there is any problem with any of the parts, but i tried everything. At this point i'm just frustrated with the build lol. I took out parts from my other pc build which went just fine and putting parts in this rig and still no results. So, do you think an apu is my best best at a time like this when i've probably tried mostly everything?



Either you buy an APU and send back both the CPU and GPU you bought, OR you find someone to lend you an APU/ dedicated GPU that is PCI not PCI-E so you can set your BIOS correctly.


----------



## newbuildnoob (Jul 22, 2014)

Also,


RCoon said:


> Either you buy an APU and send back both the CPU and GPU you bought, OR you find someone to lend you an APU/ dedicated GPU that is PCI not PCI-E so you can set your BIOS correctly.


For this mobo, what budget apu would you suggest?   Would a  AMD A6-5400K or AMD A4-5300 suffice?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 22, 2014)

Have to ask sorry You do have the monitor plugged into the video card right?


----------



## newbuildnoob (Jul 22, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Have to ask sorry You do have the monitor plugged into the video card right?



Yes. I've tried all the ports.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 22, 2014)

If it were me I would return the board. As far as what APU to get if you wan to go that route it depends what you want to do


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2014)

newbuildnoob said:


> Also,
> 
> For this mobo, what budget apu would you suggest?   Would a  AMD A6-5400K or AMD A4-5300 suffice?



5400K is a legitimate choice in fairness. Depends what you want to do with the system, gaming-wise and what not. I genuinely thing @Norton was right, so an APU would solve the problem, however there is an absolute minimal chance your board is faulty. It is worth mentioning however, you could return the motherboard instead and get a different FM2 board. They won't all have the same BIOS problem as the one you have, so a different MoBo would also solve your issues, and arguably be cheaper and easier to do in the longrun.

I'm of the mind to agree with @Jetster, return the board and buy one that isn't retarded.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2014)

newbuildnoob said:


> Hi Guys, I have tried all of the above prior to posting a reply again. I called msi support and the walked me through everything. I tried changing psu, clear cmos, swap ram, minimal specs, taking out mobo and testing everything outside chassis along with trying multiple inputs. Everything seems to be working fine, but still no display to screen.


check the cpu to ensure it pins are not bent.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 23, 2014)

sorry if i ask again, does it beep?
and what kind of color your monitor button, some monitors will show orange glow if it has no connection

i may turn it on without ram too just to check does it beep or not


----------



## newbuildnoob (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi guys!
Thanks for all your help. 
It turns out that I was shipped a defective mobo from msi. I replaced it with an asus a55bm-a/usb3 and an amd a4 6300 apu. 
The other cpu i had was fine, but i decided to go with an apu.
Again, thanks for all your help. I really appreciate the support.
I will be sure to post pictures in the near future.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 1, 2014)

newbuildnoob said:


> Hi guys!
> Thanks for all your help.
> It turns out that I was shipped a defective mobo from msi. I replaced it with an asus a55bm-a/usb3 and an amd a4 6300 apu.
> The other cpu i had was fine, but i decided to go with an apu.
> ...



and good luck for your new build


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 9, 2014)

newbuildnoob said:


> Hi I just built a new pc with these specs:
> 
> * AMD Athlon X2 340 3.2G FM2*
> *1 TB caviar blue 7200rpm hdd*
> ...





Was that computer worth $1000+. Was it a good investment? It should work flawlessly!

Sorry I wanted to give you real help Batou1986 says this is an appropriate question to ask you.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...sfire-r9-290-setup.203902/page-3#post-3147497


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 10, 2014)

I dont think the Athlon Chips have the gpu built in on fm2. Might need a vid card

Ps lightbulbie is a q00u


----------



## Toothless (Aug 10, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> I dont think the Athlon Chips have the gpu built in on fm2. Might need a vid card


You're a bit late on the obvious train.


----------

